# dynamisches DNS mit BIND ohne dyndns.org ?

## Amarok

Servus wieder einmal.

Hab in der Eile nichts aktuelles gefunden deshalb möchte ich euch um Hilfe bitten.

Ich würde gerne fallweise verschiedene dienste vom notebook verfügbar machen.

Würde jedoch gerne externe dienste wie dyndns.org meiden.

also zB

domaine   =  www.domain.com

notebook (umts) =  mobile.domain.com

eee (umts) = eee.domain.com

das problem dürfte klar sein.  keine statischen ips über umts.

so und nun konktet mein anliegen:

kann ich mit hausmitteln (soft aus portage) es irgendwie selbst bewerkstelligen,dass eee/notebook den server mitteilt welche IP er zugewiesen bekommen hat das der dann  richtig weiterleiten kann ?

wie immer bin ich ueber aktuelle tips , links und hilfe sehr dankbar.

lg amarok

----------

## cfreak200

Es gibt Dienste wie afraid.org beidenen du Domains auf dem DNS-Server einrichten kannst und dann per wget/curl/what-ever einfach per HTTP-Request auf eine Adresse die (Sub)Domain umbiegen kannst...

----------

## misterjack

 *cfreak200 wrote:*   

> Es gibt Dienste wie afraid.org beidenen du Domains auf dem DNS-Server einrichten kannst und dann per wget/curl/what-ever einfach per HTTP-Request auf eine Adresse die (Sub)Domain umbiegen kannst...

 

Lesen ist nicht gerade deine Stärke?

 *Amarok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Würde jedoch gerne externe dienste wie dyndns.org meiden.
> 
> 

 

Zum Topic:

Software ist mir keine bekannt, ich würde es mit einem Shellscript und einem PHP-Script lösen. Auf den Geräten einfach per Shell ein 

```
wget www.domain.com/newip.php?ip=***.***.***.***&device=eee (bzw. mobile)
```

 absetzen und mit dem php-Script die IP dem Bind bekanntmachen.

----------

## Amarok

guten morgen

bedanke mich für eure antworten

ja in der schnelle kann man etwas überlesen oder falsch verstehen:

meinte mit KEINE EXTERNEN,dass ich nicht zusätzlich einen fremden dienst wie dyndns zwischenschalten möchte sondern das mit hauseigenen mitteln bewerkstelligen möchte (soweit das geht)

die lösung mit script und php machts zwar für mich vermutlich etwas schwieriger, aber oftmals wird man ja gezwungen das geplante dann doch zu erlernen (php)

wichtig ist das es seinen zweck erfüllt und ich denke das wird es wohl so ganz gut tun.

danke für den tip.

lg Amarok

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Amarok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> kann ich mit hausmitteln (soft aus portage) es irgendwie selbst bewerkstelligen,dass eee/notebook den server mitteilt welche IP er zugewiesen bekommen hat das der dann  richtig weiterleiten kann ?
> 
> 

 

Verstehe ich dich richtig, dass eee/notebook via DHCP eine Adresse erhält und du dann möchtest dass eee.domain.com mal auf 1.2.3.4 und mal auf 1.2.3.5 zeigt (halt grad so wie der dhcp die Adresse verteilt?)

Wenn ja, dann kannst du das relativ simpel mit dnsmasq lösen. Mit Bind geht das auch, aber ist schon etwas fitzeliger...

```
* net-dns/dnsmasq

     Available versions:  2.39 2.40 ~2.40-r1 2.41 {dbus ipv6 isc resolvconf tftp}

     Homepage:            http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/

     Description:         Small forwarding DNS server

```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Lesen ist nicht gerade deine Stärke?

 

Das Lesen von Forenregel 18 ist nicht gerade deine Stärke?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Amarok

@STiGMaTa_ch

ja ich hoffe das wir da nicht aneinander vorbeischreiben

sicherheitshalber nochmals

zB:

mein server besitzt die domain AMAROK.COM   (nur beispiel)

der eee wählt sich wie handy (umts) nun bei dem provider ein und bekommt da via dhcp eine ip (1.2.3.4)

diese sollte er nun sofort meinen Server (AMAROK.COM) melden damit der dann veranlassen kann wenn jemand eee.amarok.at klickt das das auch tatsächlich auf den eee (pc) weitergeleitet wird.

der dienst dyndns.org würde genau sowas machen nur möchte ich eben fremdanbieter vermeiden und das alles "alleine" lösen. 

mit BIND habe ich "noch" nicht gearbeitet aber das war für mich naheliegend.

ach so ja:  der server selbst hat statische ip und ist natürlich via DNS erreichbar. 

lg Amarok

----------

## papahuhn

man nsupdate

----------

## Evildad

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> man nsupdate

 

Glaub ich jetzt nicht, dass er Rechte auf dem Nameserver hat...

----------

## papahuhn

Na wenns seiner ist?

----------

## Evildad

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Na wenns seiner ist?

 

Wenn es seiner wäre, dann hätte er sich schon mit BIND beschäftigt, da er das aber geschrieben hat glaub ich es einfach nicht.   :Very Happy: 

Wenn es seiner wäre, dann würde es natürlich funktionieren.

Es sind nur einfach zu viele hätte, könnte, würde dabei  :Smile: 

----------

## papahuhn

Wenn es nicht sein Nameserver ist, wieso fällt dann überhaupt der Begriff BIND? Steht ja bereits im Topic.

----------

## Evildad

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Wenn es nicht sein Nameserver ist, wieso fällt dann überhaupt der Begriff BIND? Steht ja bereits im Topic.

 

 *Quote:*   

> mit BIND habe ich "noch" nicht gearbeitet aber das war für mich naheliegend. 

 

Aber darüber weiter zu diskutieren ist müssig...

----------

## Amarok

guten morgen

Bind ist noch nicht mein aber wenn das der weg ist , dann wird es "mein" werden.

Andersrum: ich habe alle Rechte auf dem Server und kann natürlich BIND installieren. Bisher war es noch nicht wirklich notwendig und bevor ich da unnötig Löcher aufreisse, wollte ich euer Wissen nutzen.

Kamen ja nun einige Vorschläge und ich werde einen nach dem anderen durchgehen.

sind ja alle irgendwo recht brauchbar.

danke allgemein

lg Amarok

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *misterjack wrote:*   Lesen ist nicht gerade deine Stärke? 
> 
> Das Lesen von Forenregel 18 ist nicht gerade deine Stärke?  

 

FULLACK! Er benimmt sich aber sowieso des öfteren nicht korrekt. Aber das ist eure Sache wie ihr das handhabt! Das wäre nun auch OT!

----------

